# FF: Big wooden & chicken wire cage for small animals or quails



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So my neighbour from hell reported Felicia's quails to the city of Burnaby and we had to get rid of the quails. No more birds, so now no more use for the cage I custom built for the quails. Great for rabbits or chinchillas, guinea pigs, etc. Or keeping quails if you live in Vancouver & not Burnaby.

Screen top opens up and front is also screened and flips open. Works great and completely cat/skunk/raccoon proof.

Free for pick up.

Roughly 50" x 32" x 19" tall.

Anthony


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I am sorry to hear you had to get rid of the quails. They were cute.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about where we live are the two sets of neighbours from hell. 

Hopefully when I have my 10' tall (12' x 8') greenhouse built in the spring, then the back PITA neighbour's view of our place will be blocked.

BTW, cage is Pending pick up Sat. morning.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your daughter had to see her beloved quails go... Darn neighbors eh..especially the ones that make everyone's business their own....!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are cranky neighbors...what harm do little quail cause? Are they barking all night?
Maybe you can put some in your greenhouse in the spring.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235448,-123.185028


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gone. Thanks Aziz.


----------

